# Keine Hilfe/API mehr in Eclipse Juno?



## Hackepeter (13. Sep 2012)

Servus,

habe Eclipse Juno auf meinem Arbeitsplatz (Windows XP x86 mit Service Pack 3) installiert und habe schon ein wenig mit gearbeitet. Das Problem ist, dass ich keine API (glaube das nennt man so) mehr angezeigt bekomme. 







Ich sehe jetzt als Vorgabe immer nur arg1, arg2, arg3, etc. - früher hat man noch eine genauere Bezeichnung gesehen. Außerdem hat man immer so eine gelbe Box gesehen mit Methodenparametern, einer Beschreibung und dem Rückgabewert, das sehe ich auch nicht mehr.

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Spacerat (13. Sep 2012)

Die genaueren bezeichnungen bekommt man glaub' ich erst dann, wenn man eine JRE aus einem JDK verwendet, weil in den Klassen dazu zusätzliche Debuginformationen enthalten sind, die die normale Distribution nicht enthalten. Und weil Eclipse beim ersten Start lieber eine normale Distribution verwendet, trägt es eine solche halt auch glatt als standard Java System Runtime ein.


----------



## Hackepeter (17. Sep 2012)

Servus,

habe nun über *Fenster -> Benutzervorgaben -> Java -> Installierte JREs* das JDK anstelle der JRE ausgewählt, aber die Infos fehlen leider immer noch. Muss ich sonst noch irgendwas einstellen?


----------



## Spacerat (17. Sep 2012)

Sofern Eclipse dort die JDK-JRE schon vorgegeben hatte, musst du diese wohl auch noch in den Projekten setzten, wenn Juno (warum JUNO das macht ist mir nicht bekannt) aus unerfindlichen Gründen die neue Standard-VM nicht selbst publiziert.


----------



## Hackepeter (17. Sep 2012)

Danke, daran hats gelegen!


----------

